# How to Plant Crinum Calamistratum



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I got in my 2 Crinum Calamistratum today... both have at least 10 leaves or stems and they are about 10" long. when planting this.. do you just get the bulb into the substrate and leave the rest out? I have it planted this way now with the top of the bulb sticking out where the leaves branch out. it is truly a beautiful plant.. one of my favorites.


----------



## kana (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm not familiar with this plant, but thought I would give you a "bump" to see if someone can answer your question.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

It might not matter, but I wouldn't bury it too deeply. My Crinums don't show a real bulb, but I leave only the roots and a little bit of the "stem" in the substrate.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Jul 16, 2007)

yeah leave a bit of the bulb out it helps maybe 2/3 in the substrate


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

that is how I did it.. thanks for the replies.. I just don't want this plant to die.. it is hard to find. I had to order it and have it shipped from singapore. 

do these plants usually reproduce?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Yes, they will grow daughter plants from their base... if you are lucky.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

> that is how I did it.. thanks for the replies.. I just don't want this plant to die.. it is hard to find. I had to order it and have it shipped from singapore.


Really? I have tons of them. The size of the bulbs can vary greatly depending on the age of the plant. A young plant will have a very small bulb, while a very mature plant can have a bulb the size of a baseball. If the substrate is very compact or heavy in mulm and low in oxygen the bulb may begin to rot. Leavng the bulb fully or partialy exposed will help prevent this. All Crinum species are somewhat sensitive to being transplanted and often growth will not start for a month or two after being planted or moved. So put it in a place you are sure you like! It also has an incredible flower, and when mature it will send up a flower stalk that will open above water. Guiac boy posted an impressive photo of a Crinum calamistratum flower on aquaticplantcentral.com I ended up using the photo in my magazine column.

Its a cool looking plant.


----------

